# Overgassed stove



## HandyAndyInNC (Jun 4, 2018)

Maybe you could have asked the gas company when they told you. Call them and ask. Or call an appliance repair shop and ask them


----------



## chiraldude (Nov 16, 2013)

What prompted them to say this? Why were you talking to the gas CO?
What problems are you having with the stove?


----------



## Home4mycats (Apr 28, 2019)

HandyAndyInNC said:


> Maybe you could have asked the gas company when they told you. Call them and ask. Or call an appliance repair shop and ask them





chiraldude said:


> What prompted them to say this? Why were you talking to the gas CO?
> What problems are you having with the stove?


The gas co wont tell me exactly bc they were not techs. They said just have someone look.


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

Home4mycats said:


> The gas co wont tell me exactly bc they were not techs. They said just have someone look.



Logging on to "DIY Chatroom Home Improvement Forum" doesn't constitute having someone look. Gas is nothing to be trifled with. If you're having problems with a gas appliance, I recommend you get it checked immediately for your safety and the safety of your neighbors.


----------



## Home4mycats (Apr 28, 2019)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Home4mycats said:
> 
> 
> > The gas co wont tell me exactly bc they were not techs. They said just have someone look.
> ...


Yes I realize that. I've been trying to get someone. I'm just trying to understand the issue.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Your going to need an appliance guy. But he’s going to have to be one knowledgeable in gas. It may be the air shutters need adjustment. May be the burners themselves and last but least likely the orifice changed. Problem is we don’t know why your gas company said that. They didn’t turn the gas off which is something they would do if you had a major issue. Did they run a co2 test? Or are the flames slightly orange or yellow? Is pilot blowing out when burner lights? Maybe a bad regulator.Maybe the flames are just too high. Really need to know what they are raising the red flags about.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

"Raising red flags" but not attaching red tags, which is a good thing.


----------



## Home4mycats (Apr 28, 2019)

BayouRunner said:


> Your going to need an appliance guy. But he’s going to have to be one knowledgeable in gas. It may be the air shutters need adjustment. May be the burners themselves and last but least likely the orifice changed. Problem is we don’t know why your gas company said that. They didn’t turn the gas off which is something they would do if you had a major issue. Did they run a co2 test? Or are the flames slightly orange or yellow? Is pilot blowing out when burner lights? Maybe a bad regulator.Maybe the flames are just too high. Really need to know what they are raising the red flags about.


Exactly! I tried calling 2x to find out what the issue was and they said look at the slip which says "overgassed maybe". They turned off the gas to the stove itself and red tagged it so we gotta eat take out for a week till this stove guru comes.


----------



## fa_f3_20 (Dec 30, 2011)

Was the stove originally set up for propane?


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Home4mycats said:


> The gas co wont tell me exactly bc they were not techs.





Home4mycats said:


> They turned off the gas to the stove itself and red tagged it....



They were not techs, but they came to your house and red-tagged the stove? A lot missing from this story.


But sorry, I don't know what overgassed means either. Maybe one of our HVAC pros will see this thread.


----------



## cabanillas (Jun 19, 2018)

Overgassed: Too much gas flow, either from a pressure regulator problem or an orifice problem. Can show up in either overly large flames or what is described as a roaring sound when the gas is turned up. 



If this is a new problem, the regulator on the stove may be bad. It can be swapped out with a reasonable amount of work if you are comfortable working with gas. 



Is there a possibility that an orifice for LP gas is on a natural gas stove or vice versa?


----------



## F250 (Feb 13, 2018)

cabanillas said:


> Overgassed: Too much gas flow, either from a pressure regulator problem or an orifice problem. Can show up in either overly large flames or what is described as a roaring sound when the gas is turned up.



YES... what he said^.





cabanillas said:


> If this is a new problem, the regulator on the stove may be bad. It can be swapped out with a reasonable amount of work if you are comfortable working with gas.


A regulator is not difficult to change, but getting the fittings tight enough to be leak-proof can be challenging for someone without experience. It takes a good deal of tightening to get a leek-proof seal. Personally, I do virtually ALL of my own work at the house, but I leave all of the roof work, concrete work, masonry work, HVAC work, and gas plumbing to others who are much more proficient at it.





cabanillas said:


> Is there a possibility that an orifice for LP gas is on a natural gas stove or vice versa?


If the orifice is incorrect, it would be a LP orifice on a "natural gas" stove application because the LP operates at lower pressures and they require larger openings in the orifices to supply the same amount of gas required for cooking. 

There are orifice jets in each burner which are easy that change with minimal tooling, and no gas line work. I have one burner in my 5-burner top which was dedicated as a "simmer" burner, but I can make it a "regular" burner by simply replacing the orifice jet inside the burner with one which has a sightly larger opening (from the top without opening a gas line).


----------



## chiraldude (Nov 16, 2013)

F250 said:


> If the orifice is incorrect, it would be a LP orifice on a "natural gas" stove application because the LP operates at lower pressures and they require larger openings in the orifices to supply the same amount of gas required for cooking.


I think that's backwards. LP operates at 11", NG is at 7" 
A NG orifice is a bit larger than one for LP. Overgas would only be in the case of a NG orifice on LP service.
OP didn't say whether Propane or Natural gas. We are all assuming NG


----------



## F250 (Feb 13, 2018)

chiraldude said:


> I think that's backwards. LP operates at 11", NG is at 7"
> A NG orifice is a bit larger than one for LP. Overgas would only be in the case of a NG orifice on LP service.
> OP didn't say whether Propane or Natural gas. We are all assuming NG



Thanks for the correction! I should have double-checked my memory before porting.


----------



## Calson (Jan 23, 2019)

New gas cooktops require a separate regulator between the cooktop and the shut off valve and the valve needs to be accessible from below the cooktop, which is one reason why I decided to go to an electric cooktop instead and gain more space below for drawers and space for pots and pans. 

The installation manual for the cooktop will specify the regulator that is needed. 

Good idea to replace the flexible connector while you are at it. 

Work should be done by a licensed plumber unless you really know what you are doing with regard to gas lines.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

If it is new, don't do any work on it. It is covered under warranty and any unauthorized work will void the warranty. 

If you bought it at a big box store, call the manufacturer, not the store, and explain the situation including the red flag, and request a service call as soon as possible. 

The reason you don't want to call the big box store is that their philosophy is, once it leaves the store, it is yours and you need to deal with the manufacturer. They have no stake in it anymore. Yeah, I know, typical corporate mentality.


----------

